
Coverr – Free video backgrounds for your website - chirau
http://coverr.co/
======
yoavush
Great to see the community posting about our product. We built Coverr about a
year ago as a side project of Veed.me. Glad to see people find it useful!

~~~
chirau
I love it.

You guys should create a plugin for WordPress to use video backgrounds. You
will have tons of customers waiting for it. If you need help with building
plugins, I can help you with that.

~~~
yoavush
Since it's just a side project, we don't really have the bandwidth to do so..
but if you're willing to contribute something like that, it'd be awesome and
we'll obviously attribute for that on the site.. let us know we're at
team@coverr.co

